# Crazy Jackson Doubleneck



## MetalDaze (Nov 15, 2012)

This is definitely one of the more odd creations to come out of the Jackson Custom Shop.

Using past model names, I guess it could be called the Extreme Death Double Soloist


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 15, 2012)

Not bad, I dig the joint heads of Adrian Smith's one better though.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 15, 2012)

After I saw the one in the OP, I remembered this one too. Maybe this can be the Jackson Double Neck Thread


----------



## Metaljesus (Nov 15, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> After I saw the one in the OP, I remembered this one too. Maybe this can be the Jackson Double Neck Thread



It's a flying W!!!


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 15, 2012)

Another flying W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al NiCotin (Nov 15, 2012)

Jackson double neck, I can't help to think about Jeff

@[6:15] wow


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 15, 2012)

Andromalia: I agree that the touching headstocks look cooler. Probably reduces the chance of breaking one off 



Al: Never knew that about Healey. And people say Jacksons are only for metal


----------



## will_shred (Nov 15, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> Another flying W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




you mean flying M?


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 16, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> This is definitely one of the more odd creations to come out of the Jackson Custom Shop.
> 
> Using past model names, I guess it could be called the Extreme Death Double Soloist



Got to see this in-person when I was at the factory. If I'm not mistaken, it is 3D..


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Nov 16, 2012)

Why the inlays...


----------



## engage757 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if there is an LSD dispenser at the door for certain ESP and Jackson CS guys...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 16, 2012)

inlays suck


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 16, 2012)

Al NiCotin said:


> Jackson double neck, I can't help to think about Jeff
> 
> @[6:15] wow





off topic but my god that man had an amazing guitar sound RIP Jeff

on topic

baritone





surfcasters






they had some cool ones in catalogs but i cant find those pics


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 17, 2012)

They look awesome but I doubt I'd be able to play them properly to do it justice


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2012)

will_shred said:


> you mean flying M?



There's only ONE "Flying M" guitar in this world, mortal


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 17, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Not bad, I dig the joint heads of Adrian Smith's one better though.



Those are usually known as the "Siamese headstocks." They look cool, but they made adjusting the necks a bitch--especially since 6- and 12-string necks are going to react differently to changing climate conditions.


----------

